# Pepperoni Pizza Fatty



## ismoke (Jan 15, 2010)

Did a pizza fatty a couple weeks ago that I figured I'd share with you.  Did it on the same day as the Brat one in my other thread.

Here is the ingredients for all the day's smoke:








And here's the fatty ready to roll:







Rolled up and ready to smoke!







On the smoke with a pork butt:







All done and ready to devour!







Thanks for drooling!


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks good!

What do I see in there besides pepp and cheesE?


----------



## ismoke (Jan 15, 2010)

My bad - I did pizza sauce, garlic, oregeno, and some italian seasoning that we had laying around, and then the italian seasoning is sprinkled on the bacon as well.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 15, 2010)

Great looking smoke - great ingredients


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Excellent lookin fatty! Good job on the q-view


----------



## dirt guy (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice looking fatty!


----------

